# Sram is on fire... I have to admit



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

What group managed to secure the top three TDF podium spots?
SRAM

What group is the lightest?
SRAM

What group is the simplest?
SRAM

What group is the easiest to tune and set-up?
SRAM

What group is compatible with the big dog on the block? ( Shimano ) 
SRAM

What top group is the best price value?
SRAM 

What group managed to do this all within two years of inventing a road group?
SRAM

We all have to admit that SRAM has managed to do some things that the other guys are obviously jealous about. Good engineering and decent prices. Like them or not, SRAM is on fire.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

What group?









Just kidding really, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

kytyree said:


> What group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good photo! If you're going to use a groupo that doesn't work, it is wise to select a light one! Some of the fastest runners in the world carry Sram!

Actually, if they beat shimano to 11 speed, they will do some serious damage. I agree that they are on the fast track to becoming the best. Light weight, inexpensive, and campatible--pretty hard to beat. Their brake levers have a bit higher pivot than Shimano as well (still not as high as Campy). That is an important matter for recreational riders who do much of their braking from the hoods.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> What group managed to secure the top three TDF podium spots?
> SRAM


I think this probably has more to do with the riders than the group itself. And of course the sponsorship agreements.



> What group is the easiest to tune and set-up?
> SRAM


I don't know if that's true. A lot of people on here seem to have trouble setting up the SRAM front derailleur.

Just sayin'. For the record, I actually like SRAM -- my bike has Rival.

Asad


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> What group managed to secure the top three TDF podium spots?
> SRAM
> 
> What group is the lightest?
> ...



Have they resolved the cranset issues if there were any?
I remember seeing some of the riders who are sponsor by Sram using the Dura Ace crankset...
I do like the Sram grouppo and might give it a try.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

The FRONT DERAILLEUR: 

Yes. The pitfall. I throw the front derailleur in a box and stick on a Force or Rival FD when I set up the team bikes. The titanium cage is too flexy for a fast FD shift. Easy fix for sure. 
Yes. The crank issues are resolved from what I have seen. Also, the 7900 crank works seemless with it. I've seen a lot of mix match between SRAM and SHIMANO---and it works awesome.


----------



## decipher (Mar 10, 2008)

SRAM can't beat Shimano in terms quality and durability, period.

I am not a marketeer, but I believe that overall Shimano makes superior products, while SRAM's strategy is more marketing oriented, creating products that will produce sales based on attributes such as design and styling. Remember, when you are comparing top tier gruppos between the two makers, you are comparing Di2 with Red. Hence, you can't honestly believe that highlights that appeal to weight weenies such as ceramic bearing pulleys will be enough to take on advanced product like Di2. However, on the other hand, Shimano needs to allow a little bit more for the wants of the people who pick up the bill of these expensive products.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

decipher said:


> Remember, when you are comparing top tier gruppos between the two makers, you are comparing Di2 with Red.


Are you kidding? Nobody would compare Di2 and Red just because they're at the "top" of their respective ranges. Di2 costs thousands of dollars more than Red and DA7900. Di2 is, for better or worse, in a category by itself with NO competition at the moment.

Asad


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Ya. I rode DI2 for over 100 miles. 
I think you need to ride it before you comment. That's all I am saying. 
It's a very isolating feel. Plus, it will cost you your first born if you want it. 
The Mavic Mektronic had that years ago which ultimately failed to achieve success. 
Perhaps if Shimano knocked 3 grand of the group cost and lightened it just a bit, it would be great. 
You don't see that group in the pro peloton that much. Why? Simple. It has not been proven yet. It looks like Shimano is on to something really big. Have cables seen their day?


----------



## decipher (Mar 10, 2008)

asad137 said:


> Are you kidding? Nobody would compare Di2 and Red just because they're at the "top" of their respective ranges. Di2 costs thousands of dollars more than Red and DA7900. Di2 is, for better or worse, in a category by itself with NO competition at the moment.
> 
> Asad


No, I am not. I think it is a fair comparison, because it has to do with the level of technology incorporated in each company's products. Hence, you are right to say that Di2 is currently in a class of its own, but you are wrong for not wanting to compare it to Red, simply because SRAM hasn't been able to produce a similar product. After all, (a) in races it is going to be Di2 vs. Red from now on and (b) the Di2 option is only offered at the Dura Ace level, hence the comparison is valid one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> You don't see that group in the pro peloton that much. Why? Simple. It has not been proven yet. It looks like Shimano is on to something really big. Have cables seen their day?



Even last year it was on plenty of pro bikes from domestiques to the leaders, I'm not overly enthusiastic about electronic shifting myself, but I don't have my head in the sand. They seem to like it really well, and the few pro mechanics that have talked about it seem to think highly of it as well..


----------



## decipher (Mar 10, 2008)

skygodmatt said:


> Perhaps if Shimano knocked 3 grand of the group cost and lightened it just a bit, it would be great.
> You don't see that group in the pro peloton that much. Why? Simple. It has not been proven yet. It looks like Shimano is on to something really big. Have cables seen their day?


Actually, you've seen it in the pro-peloton because it was developed there, and therefore it is certainly proven. Once introduced, Di2 was on most Shimano sponsored teams' bicycles and has won stages and races. Expect to see it a lot more this year, but also expect to see plenty of the mechanical Dura Ace, for reasons other than the performance of the Di2 product.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are going to start comparing Di2 with Red, you need to throw in Campy too. 

Di2 is in a segment of its own. It does not have a direct comparison. If you do, then you need to compare SRAM XX to Shimano XTR. One is 10sp the other is 9sp. 2 different classes. Direct comparison is SRAM X0 and XTR.

Besides if you start comparing this to Red and then throw Campy in the mix, the first deduction away from Di2 is the cost. Its $4300 for the full groupo. That is approx $2000 more than both Red and Campy. Definitely not a direct comparison.

Dura Ace 7900 is a direct comparison to Red. Both are the top tier mechanical, cable actuated group sets. 


You don't compare a top fuel dragster to a fresh off the showroom floor Camaro and say that its better. Its two different things.

I think Di2 is great for the industry as it pushes the level of technology further. I think SRAM will head in the 11sp direction instead of the electronic selection. Much better investment in the market that will render a better return than a Di2 type setup. 

Everyone is looking for a deal, discount, price match, etc. Mechanical groupo's fall into that area as they are more affordable. But JMHO.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

decipher said:


> Actually, you've seen it in the pro-peloton because it was developed there, and therefore it is certainly proven. Once introduced, Di2 was on most Shimano sponsored teams' bicycles and has won stages and races. Expect to see it a lot more this year, but also expect to see plenty of the mechanical Dura Ace, for reasons other than the performance of the Di2 product.


Do you work for Shimano?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

The Shimano posts do have a good point. 

If Shimano were to knock a couple of grand off the price and make it just a few ounces lighter, wouldn't you buy it over a cable system. I mean no energy wasted from your hands and lightening fasts shifts. Who would not want to get that? The other guys would be filing chapter 11.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> The Shimano posts do have a good point.
> 
> If Shimano were to knock a couple of grand off the price and make it just a few ounces lighter, wouldn't you buy it over a cable system. I mean no energy wasted from your hands and lightening fasts shifts. Who would not want to get that? The other guys would be filing chapter 11.



You want it to get lighter and cheaper? I know what you're getting at but good luck with that.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

No cables to lube and replace. Shifting with just a press of a button. Batteries light and powerful. The cable systems may just be like the horse and buggy in the early 1900's--ready to be retired?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ridiculous*

My JCW Mini Copper S has a wonderful 6speed transmission, but I wouldn't compare it to a Ferrari F430's 7speed electronic paddle shifters... Probobly costs as much as my car.

Ridiculous to compare Di2 to Red or SR11 for that matter.
For the price of a Di2 rear derailleur, you can buy an entire Red gruppo...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Too bad Shimano didn't include their carbon crank with di2... it's already bad enough to think of a ridiculous $4000 group... a $5000 group would that much better.

http://thatswhatshesaidaboutyourbike.blogspot.com/2009/11/shimano-dura-ace-carbon-crankset.html


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's get real here. Those guys would have still ended up on the podium if they were running Shimano sora or Campy Centaur. Sram just reaped the rewards of sponsoring the right teams and putting themselves in a position to reap the publicity of a rider winning while using Sram gear, and not because they were using Sram gear.


----------

